# SitecomRouter mit KabelDeutschlandmodem un nix geht



## JackOnell (16. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe heute morgen von Kabel Deutschland den Anschluss installiert bekommen.
Wenn ich das Patchkabel vom Modem an den Laptop anschließe bin ich sofort drin.
Allerdings reicht das nicht um ins Wohnzimmer zu kommen habe ich mir den Sitecom
WLan Router WL 366 geholt dort das Patchkabel in den Modem anschluss gesteckt
und naja halt nix.
Ich kann mich im Wohnzimmer auf den Router per WLAN einwählen komme aber nicht ins 
Netz. Ich habe es schon für 35 Euro mit der Hotline versucht aber die sind noch besser
als ich.

Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich dass noch zum Laufen bekomme oder soll ich das drecks 
Ding sofort umtauschen


----------



## robbe (16. März 2011)

Hast du den Router denn überhaupt konfiguriert?


----------



## JackOnell (16. März 2011)

Wie meinst du das mit Konfiguriert der Steht auf DHCP und solte sich alles aleine ziehen 
Ich habe dort einen Assist. dort gebe ich Land ein danach Provider wobei ich dort
schon auf Other gehen muß das Kabel D. nicht drin steht und danach übernehme ich die
einstellungen und er startet neu Ich könnte mal schauen ob er überhaubt funzt 
in demIch in an die Telekom leitung hänge.


----------



## robbe (16. März 2011)

Das Problem wird wahrscheinlich sein, das man Kabel D. nicht im Assistent auswählen kann. Da kann er sich dann sicher nicht automatisch konfigurieren. Was kannst du denn für Provider auswählen? Wenn da irgendwelche Kabelinternet Provider dabei sind, könntest du die mal versuchen.


----------



## JackOnell (16. März 2011)

Habe ich mit Holländischen schon durch und mit ohne Ländereinstellung (geiler satz) und ohne Provilder
wie es der Sup empfiehlt geht es auch net. 
Ich könnte echt Platzen ich gurke hier mit 2000 rum und im nebenzimmer stehen 32000


----------



## robbe (16. März 2011)

Kannst du bei der Login Methode manuell etwas einstellen? Da müsste sowas wie Dynamische IP stehen.


----------



## TheEngine01 (16. März 2011)

Wenn der Router per Patchkabel am Kabelmodem hängt, dann solltest Du den Router als Accesspoint/Switch nutzen/einstellen..


----------



## JackOnell (16. März 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Schnellen Antworten aber ich habe den Router gegen einen D Link getauscht und jetzt geht es
Alerdings brauche ich bei einem anderen Problem Hilfe undzwar kann ich meine Emails mit Win Mail nicht mehr
abrufen seit ich mit Kabel D. im Netz bin hat jemand Rat für mich ich möchte nicht immer bei dem einen Router abmelden
und beim Telekom Router anmelden um meine Mails abzurufen


----------



## Jimini (16. März 2011)

Bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung?

MfG Jimini


----------



## JackOnell (16. März 2011)

Konto: 'pop.t-online.de', Server: 'pop.t-online.de', Protokoll: POP3, Serverantwort: '-ERR Identification failed', Port: 110, Secure (SSL): Nein, Serverfehler: 0x800CCC90, Fehlernummer: 0x800CCC90

Das wäre die Fehlermeldung ich bekomme es nicht in den Greiff ich denke das hat was mit der Authentifizierung zu tun 
da Ich hetzt mit Kabel im netzt bin und nicht mit T online. Ich habe auch eben gelesen das die T Email gelöscht wird nach der Kündigung
und habe jetzt halt alles auf Kabelmail umgestellt und lasse das jetzt mit Mail laufen. Das einzige was jetzt nocht kommt wäre 
die Telekomrechnung aber die kann ich auch im Kundenportal einsehen oder ich greife auf den anderen Router zu 
Danke soweit


----------

